# 1969 GTO convertible Spoiler installation



## cy***uy (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a 1969 GTO convertible and I am adding a spolier. I purchsed the spolier from year one and I have double checked all my paper work to make sure I have the right one at least as far as the paper work goes. As a foot note this car did not come with a factory spoiler... don't know if this matters...

Anyway I believe I have at least order the right one (spoiler for a convertible) but when I set the spoiler on the trunk lid the stanchions do not fit the contour of the trunk lid leaving a small gap in the midddle of the stanchion which you can easily see through, this does not look right to me. I don't really know one way or the other if this is correct and I cannot find in any manual or restoration guide I have how this is really suppose to be mounted.

We were gonna shoot the trunk today but ran into this snag so no paint until this can be figured out...

Any help would be apprecaited.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

cy***uy said:


> I have a 1969 GTO convertible and I am adding a spolier. I purchsed the spolier from year one and I have double checked all my paper work to make sure I have the right one at least as far as the paper work goes. As a foot note this car did not come with a factory spoiler... don't know if this matters...
> 
> Anyway I believe I have at least order the right one (spoiler for a convertible) but when I set the spoiler on the trunk lid the stanchions do not fit the contour of the trunk lid leaving a small gap in the midddle of the stanchion which you can easily see through, this does not look right to me. I don't really know one way or the other if this is correct and I cannot find in any manual or restoration guide I have how this is really suppose to be mounted.
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin,

As far as I know both hardtops and convertibles used the same trunk lid in 69, so there shouldn't be any difference between the convertible spoiler and the hardtop spoiler. If I were to guess, your issue is probably caused by the typical aftermarket-parts-don't-always-fit-correctly syndrome, a trunk lid that has a "past" of having been "worked/repaired" at some point, or perhaps both. Assuming you've already blocked out your lid and have it ready for paint and that you're positive you've located the correct spot where the spoiler is supposed to mount, then "the solution" is probably going to be some careful and judicious re-shaping of the stanchion bottoms using your choice of tools. Chances are that even if you were to go through the hassle multiple times of shipping the spoiler back and getting a replacement, every one would have the same problem.

Good luck!

Bear


----------



## cy***uy (Sep 8, 2009)

Appreciate the feedback I will give Year One a call tomorrow and see what they have to say. 

The deck lid has been blasted and blocked so it is a straight as can be, it was actually in really great shapes before being worked so if the stanchions are suppose to sit neatly on the deck lid then my guess is they need to be modified.

Anyway I appreciate the feedback and I have attached a picture of the stanchion sitting on the deck lid just you can see what I am talking about.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

cy***uy said:


> Appreciate the feedback I will give Year One a call tomorrow and see what they have to say.
> 
> The deck lid has been blasted and blocked so it is a straight as can be, it was actually in really great shapes before being worked so if the stanchions are suppose to sit neatly on the deck lid then my guess is they need to be modified.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's not even close is it... Good luck with Year One.

Bear


----------



## 1968barncar (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice thing about being a lemans owner is that I dont have to be perfect on the details. I used a rear wing off an 89 firebird.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice. I had an '89 firebird. Called it a poor mans vette(the top of the front fenders flared up like a vette). Funny thng is, that wing looks just like a '69 GTO's.... W/O doing a side by side comparison...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hear you there Barn, am calling mine "Tempestein" because of all the non tempest parts that are finding their way onto it....(all PONTIAC of course).

i don't think that stanchion would fit any trunk lid i know of, almost angled instead of radius easy fix though, place it in position and take a carpenters pencil and put the narrow side against your trunk lid and scribe the radius on both stanchions and sand it down to parallel with the lines and it should fit like a glove.:cheers


----------



## cy***uy (Sep 8, 2009)

Year One drop shipping me new one... even they said they have never seen anything quite that bad. I guess we will see when the next one arrives.


----------



## 68CarOfTheYear (Jun 29, 2017)

Did you end up getting this to work with the new one?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

68CarOfTheYear said:


> Did you end up getting this to work with the new one?


The last post, found at the top left header bar, was made in 2010, so don't assume you will get an answer.


----------

